# JD 3039R Missing parts from factory



## amorg (9 mo ago)

Brand new 2021 3039R tractor/loader. I put 40 hours on it and it threw intake manifold pressure code. Had dealer pick it up and check out. It was returned to me with new fuel sending unit and installed "parts missing from factory". After I looked up part numbers on invoice I found out suction line from air box to turbo was missing. So my 40 hours on tractor was used for moving 100 tons of dirt and tilling 1 acre field. I had to fight with JD and dealer to pick back up and borescope engine. 2 out of 3 cylinders were fine. The third one closest to turbo had half the cross hatching was missing and cylinder had vertical lines in it. After more fighting with JD, since it was their fault parts were missing from factory, they agreed to install new engine and turbo. Should I have tried to get new tractor or just let them put new engine in? Only 40 hours on tractor. It has been a real fight to get JD to do anything about their mistake. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning amorg, welcome to the forum.

IMO, you do not have basis for condemning the entire tractor.


----------



## amorg (9 mo ago)

It just sucks having to tear apart brand new tractor with 40 hours on it to replace engine. JD was difficult to work with to get this done. I had to do all the leg work like it was my fault it didn't have intake piping installed. Not to mention that this is the third time that the dealer has had my tractor leaving me with nothing to use on the farm while they work on it.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm guessing if you want to fight hard enough you can get the tractor replaced. It will involve months to accomplish. And you'll be without a tractor the entire time since to make your case you would have to leave it with the dealer the entire time. Will probably cost you some legal money as well.

I understand your frustration but I'd probably settle for a new engine/turbo.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Good dealers will provide a loaner if you require one, but then I's say you and the dealer aren't' kissing cousins so that was probably out the window anyway.


----------

